# How long do i knead dough for flour tortillas? Is kneading even required for this?



## ash6 (May 15, 2016)

Hello,

Using all basic flour.. I'm trying to understand how long I knead flour tortilla for? I'm trying to make large burrito size tortillas. 

Some recipes don't mention "kneading" the dough..but others do. 

I don't actually know how kneading effects the gluten in the dough and if this is required for flour tortillas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You knead the dough until it's smooth and elastic. How long that takes depends on the gluten content in your flour.


----------

